
The Evolution of Apple Design Between 1977-2008 - jasonwatkinspdx
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/01/the-evolution-of-apple-design-between-1977-2008/
======
ilkhd2
IMHO something went wrong in early 90-s. Quadra 700 looks better than 800.

